# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  SE COMPRA TARA

## Giancarlo Chavez

*​*Directo de productores, no de intermediarios. Con proceso de secado y certificado de INRENA. Puesta en Lima. Pago puntual y a precio competitivo. Llamar al 947108969 o escribir a giancarlo.chavez@gmail.comTemas similares: Poda en Tara AGRONEGOCIOS DE LA TARA DE EXPORTACIÓN SEMILLAS DE TARA EN VAINA SEMILLA DE TARA Tara

----------


## edwkol@yahoo.com

buenas tardes soy de cajamarca cuanto es el precio y como es el proceso de secado puedo abastecerte con el producto

----------


## Alex grados

Somos una empresa peruana que estamos muy interesados en comprar grandes cantidades volúmenes tara  en polvo goma alli le dejo mi Whatssapp +51968610577 me pueden escribir entrar en contacto por fabor

----------


## inecap

Tenemos disponibilidad de Tara en vaina para su compra! Disponibilidad inmediata!  Precio - 3.30 - abiertos a negociación  Contactar al 946425362  Lista para cargar!

----------

